# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Smoking red sumac leaves to have vivid dreams.

## JShadow

Saw this on a YouTube video, Indians used to smoke the "ripe" leaves of sumac with tobacco for vivid dreams.

Chemical responsible if any? Trying tomorrow (no tobacco) with what I think is staghorn sumac (red berries in a fuzzy pod thing). It is defiantly not poison sumac which has white berries and WILL kill someone if smoked.

----------


## SnowyCat

Are you sure that's safe? I would recommend being entirely sure of what you're smoking if you know that certain varieties are poisonous... But if it works, let me know! That sounds really interesting!

----------


## Alyzarin

What video did you watch? My understanding is that the red sumac has no effects of its own, it's just a nice admixture to smoking tobacco. Nicotine, on the other hand, can cause highly vivid dreams. I'm not sure how much you would have to smoke for that effect though, usually people use patches for that due to the short half-life.

----------


## JShadow

It was probably the tobacco, erowid reports were read

----------


## SuperDreamer

This was on one of the "A Thousand Ways to Die" episodes.  I remember there were two guys and they were desperate to find anything to smoke.  They picked up some sumac and there happened to be poison sumac on them.  This is one of the worst things to ingest let alone inhale and have it go directly into your bloodstream.

----------


## Alyzarin

> This was on one of the "A Thousand Ways to Die" episodes.  I remember there were two guys and they were desperate to find anything to smoke.  They picked up some sumac and there happened to be poison sumac on them.  This is one of the worst things to ingest let alone inhale and have it go directly into your bloodstream.



That was most likely referring to poison sumac, which has been mentioned already. Red sumac is not toxic to my knowledge.

----------


## SuperDreamer

> That was most likely referring to poison sumac, which has been mentioned already. Red sumac is not toxic to my knowledge.



I just read the original post when I posted, I just read the posts before mine.  Sorry, that was my mistake.

----------

